# what to charge???



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

What is the going rate per sq ft for hanging and finishing (no primer or paint)? thanks!


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Shooter McGavin said:


> What is the going rate per sq ft for hanging and finishing (no primer or paint)? thanks!


No feakin way did you just ask that question :no:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> No feakin way did you just ask that question :no:



He's just tossing out chum for the shark attack ....


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

dammit, and I'm going to be leaving soon.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm ready, have an adult beverage, comfy chair. popcorn in the micro and a full battery on the laptop. Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

OK, lets have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

In Iowa it is 35 cents according an other poster.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll be nice enough to answer this question. If you are hanging 4x8 sheets then divide your sheet price by 32, this will give you sq ft price. If you are hanging 4x12 then divide your sheet price by 48.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> I'll be nice enough to answer this question. If you are hanging 4x8 sheets then divide your sheet price by 32, this will give you sq ft price. If you are hanging 4x12 then divide your sheet price by 48.


 
You forgot to incorporate the thickness multiplier


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> You forgot to incorporate the thickness multiplier


That only is used in odd numbered zip codes and states that begin with the letter A.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> That only is used in odd numbered zip codes and states that begin with the letter A.


I was taught it applied to odd numbered zip codes in states that started with a consonant. And weight factor in the others.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Shooter McGavin said:


> What is the going rate per sq ft for hanging and finishing (no primer or paint)? thanks!


That all depends. What are we hanging?


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

Shooter McGavin said:


> What is the going rate per sq ft for hanging and finishing (no primer or paint)? thanks!


The going rate to hang-out with me is pretty cheap actually...but i don't require finishing, and the primer and paint sounds kind of kinky...

All in all, a dozen beer will probably do it.


-Bill


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh no you di'ent!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Bout, tree - fiddy more than the illegal's.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

B.K said:


> The going rate to hang-out with me is pretty cheap actually...but i don't require finishing, and the primer and paint sounds kind of kinky...
> 
> All in all, a dozen beer will probably do it.
> 
> ...


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

tree fitty


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Shooter McGavin said:


> What is the going rate per sq ft for hanging and finishing (no primer or paint)? thanks!


whatever the market will bear:drink:

whatever the market will bear:gun_bandana:

whatever the market will bear:wallbash:

whatever the market will bear:tt2:

whatever the market will bear:hang:
Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Go ask Whitey97 on DrywallTalk.com. He'll tear you a new one and correct your spelling and grammar.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

!5.00 per hour and go real slow. Then your next job you'll know how much per foot if you remember how many feet and can divide the right number by the right number.:thumbup:


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends of the following factors:

Do you have a license? 
Are you insured?
Are you an American Citizen or have legal documentation to work in the States?
Have you hung anything before? drywall, picture, blinds, illegal border crossers?
Will you be using a hammer, cordless drill, liquid nail?
Will this job require a permit or lead based paint disclosure?
Will you tape and mud or just mud?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> It depends of the following factors:
> 
> Do you have a license?
> Are you insured?
> ...


Let's add:

Is it on the 78th floor?
Is there anywhere to park?
Do you have steps or elevators?
........................????????:w00t:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr. Mike said:


> Let's add:
> 
> Is it on the 78th floor?
> Is there anywhere to park?
> ...


Lets add a few more:

Do you have a drug habit?
Do you owe child support?
Will you be needin' cigarettes and beer money later?:drink:
......................?????????????


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Why would care what anybody else charges? Charge what you need fro your expenses/habits, whatever. Who cares what the competition charges. I don't. This is what it takes for me. Thanks for letting me bid or thanks for letting me do your job. Your choice. Moving on...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

USER8493893 said:


> What is the going rate per sq ft for hanging and finishing (no primer or paint)? thanks!




This is the going rate. I always land jobs using this calculator.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

HOLY COW! how can someone work as a Foreman for so many years and not know what to charge:whistling just amazing I guess they must just show up on a job site and just throw mud.


----------



## always_canadian (Jun 11, 2009)

*Just wondering?*

Hi group;

I've recently started up my own business and joined this site. I have been browsing the posts and have noticed that in evey case where some one has asked for some sort of help on getting a costs on any job (drywall, flooring, or evening framing) square footage that it seems to be a "toboo" to do so. My questions is why? and I I don't need any smart a** replies please, I'm on here as a professional as most of you are. Alsofor future reference, what other questions are considered "offside" when it comes to posting. 

Thank you
Always Canadian


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

always_canadian said:


> Hi group;
> 
> I've recently started up my own business and joined this site. I have been browsing the posts and have noticed that in evey case where some one has asked for some sort of help on getting a costs on any job (drywall, flooring, or evening framing) square footage that it seems to be a "toboo" to do so. *My questions is why?* and I I don't need any smart a** replies please, I'm on here as a professional as most of you are. Alsofor future reference, what other questions are considered "offside" when it comes to posting.
> 
> ...


 
Because in most of the cases, these Qs are from:

1. *Home owners pretending to be contractors* and ask so to play bidding game with their contractors' bids;

2. *Low-ballers from Craiglists* try to beat down prices on other fellow contractors here; and because

3. *There are so many repeated silly non-sense questions from first-timers*,...and they appear like hundreds per day.. per week ..per month ..per year.. on these same old Qs.. same type Qs.. same thing Qs... same person Qs... same place Qs... same problems Qs,.... and so same shame shame... & sesame shame all over... etc.. that is when we get fricking same tired of answer any Qs anymore!?? :whistling:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

always_canadian said:


> Hi group;
> 
> I've recently started up my own business and joined this site. I have been browsing the posts and have noticed that in evey case where some one has asked for some sort of help on getting a costs on any job (drywall, flooring, or evening framing) square footage that it seems to be a "toboo" to do so. My questions is why? and I I don't need any smart a** replies please, I'm on here as a professional as most of you are. Alsofor future reference, what other questions are considered "offside" when it comes to posting.
> 
> ...


To be honest... no one here knows what is "taboo". If you will use the search button up top for your subject question BEFORE you ask it, you may find it is "taboo". 

This approach will save a person MUCH grief.

Pricing questions are always "taboo" unless of course it is asked by a female. These guys will fall over their tongues to answer.

As for pricing questions, ask yourself this. 

Do you want to put your pricing out there for your competitors to use to underbid you? and...

Can you tell me how much I should charge to do 332 sq ft of drywall in Lexington, S.C.?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

always_canadian said:


> Hi group;
> 
> I've recently started up my own business and joined this site. I have been browsing the posts and have noticed that in evey case where some one has asked for some sort of help on getting a costs on any job (drywall, flooring, or evening framing) square footage that it seems to be a "toboo" to do so. My questions is why?* and I I don't need any smart a** replies please, I'm on here as a professional as most of you are.* Alsofor future reference, what other questions are considered "offside" when it comes to posting.
> 
> ...


 Mainly because us contractors don't feel the need to tell OTHER contractors our going rates. Besides, it's different for everyone. Once you factor in each individual business' overhead, it's impossible to give you a concrete number.

Plus, do your own research. Come up with your OWN rates. Do your homework. It's not that hard (unless you come here to ask other contractors.). Search the internet for info first. Then search forums here that discuss prices.

We feel that folks who come here are tryin' to take the easy road--ask us-use what we tell you for your own biz--without workin' for it. Simple.

If you are a contractor, then you should already know which road to take. Good luck.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...or if you prefer...


----------



## always_canadian (Jun 11, 2009)

*very well said!*

Group, 

Thank you so much for all your replies, I too understand and agree with your statements. I believe that if anyone is going to venture into self employment and start their business, then they need to make sure THEY do all the hard number crunching involved in costing and estimating all their potenial jobs, not just getting a company name some tools and a website. I do believe though it is a lot of work, and I was just thinking if there are any estimating software out there that anyone can or would recommend to have as a tool to assist me. I'm looking for some ttype of software that will/can generate quotes, invoices, etc. and allow me set up my own price grid for not only drywalling, but also for other types of jobs (flooring, framing, bathrooms) of home renos.

Thanks again!
Always


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

always_canadian said:


> Group,
> 
> Thank you so much for all your replies, I too understand and agree with your statements. I believe that if anyone is going to venture into self employment and start their business, then they need to make sure THEY do all the hard number crunching involved in costing and estimating all their potenial jobs, not just getting a company name some tools and a website. I do believe though it is a lot of work, and I was just thinking if there are any estimating software out there that anyone can or would recommend to have as a tool to assist me. I'm looking for some ttype of software that will/can generate quotes, invoices, etc. and allow me set up my own price grid for not only drywalling, but also for other types of jobs (flooring, framing, bathrooms) of home renos.
> 
> ...


I used this when I first started. It is easy to "tweek" to get the appropriate numbers for U.S. rates by zipcode. Don't know if it'll work for Canada. www.*nationalestimator*.com


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

JonM said:


> He's just tossing out chum for the shark attack ....


 
awww man i missed it :no::lol: AINT the WATER RED?!??


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

*Link to answers*

Despite that it is taboo, here's someone attempt at tackling this straight on.

http://www.house-flipping-helper.com/drywall-prices.html


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

VAviaCo said:


> Despite that it is taboo, here's someone attempt at tackling this straight on.
> 
> http://www.house-flipping-helper.com/drywall-prices.html


Good link, buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

VAviaCo said:


> Despite that it is taboo, here's someone attempt at tackling this straight on.
> 
> http://www.house-flipping-helper.com/drywall-prices.html


 
Wish every remodel client saw those estimates before I walk in to measure....


----------

